# Camp land for Sale



## Cheif_Crowe (Sep 4, 2013)

A church camp in Alabama is selling 140 Acres. I personally can't afford it but it is a good buy for someone. If you or someone you know would benefit from having this plot of land, it would help out the camp organization. More information is at www.camplandforsale.blogspot.com


----------

